# oil light



## Chris25 (Jan 18, 2008)

Anyone know why the oil light flickers on my 2001? it's been doin it for a while but has been gettin worse. any help would be great.


----------



## one_matthias (Jan 17, 2008)

The Oil light

"Stop light" and oil preasure is the same right , correct me if i am wrong.

The oil light comes on when the oil preassure is low meaning that the oil is flooding out of the engine maybe in some other models rather than the basic models can have a better degree of oil preasure measurement.
All basic cars have the stop light combined with the oil preasure to indicate that there is a major problem and drive no more.


I would guess that the oil preassure sensor is worn out but moast likely the cable for the sensor is touching the chassi making ground some where and the circuit it closed and the light turns on.

All deped on the miles and how well you take car of your car, and changing oil, well maintenance....

Matthias


----------



## rps180 (Aug 20, 2005)

I would check the oil pressure sensor itself first before chasing after
a short/open in the harness. See if it is covered in oil from a leak
somewhere. Or the plastic connector itself may have become brittle
and loose.
Also, do the obvious if you haven't already. Check your oil level.
If everything seems ok, this is probably one of those parts which
is cheap enough you can just try and replace to see if it takes
care of the problem.


----------

